# Morning Farm Report - Weekly Ag Weather Video.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The week of 12/12.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/weeklyweather


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I hate cold weather


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> I hate cold weather


Me too.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Cold weather is one thing, but I hate to having to work out in it.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Cold temps doesn't bother me much. Add 20 mph winds to negative temps and then I'm not a happy camper. You just gotta look at the bright side of things. At least there aren't any mosquitoes or wood ticks.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I love cold weather. Absolutely love it. The colder, the better! I can stay inside and watch it all day long!

Ralph

Under 80, I'm cold. Under 70, the heat goes on. Under 60, the long johns go on.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

December 19 Weather Weekly Report.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/weeklyweather


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

December 27 Weather Weekly report. This Eric Snodgrass guy is really good with the weekly forecasts....he nailed it last week.....just ask swmnhay and moose and some of the upper plains fellas.

Regards, MIke

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/weeklyweather


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Weather Weekly Report for 1-3-2017.

This is as in-depth of this week as you could possibly hope for. The Southeast is not going to like this one.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/weeklyweather


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Weekly Report 1-9-17

Ralph, it looks like you and others could potentially have a very dangerous ice storm later this week.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/weeklyweather


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Weekly Weather Report 1-16-17.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/weeklyweather


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Weekly Weather Report 1-23-17.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/weeklyweather


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like that guy.....very informative, shoulda sent him some pics I have....the one pic with the water tower in the frame is a 40-50 acre pecan grove, maybe 4-5 trees left standing....those pines are on the MCLB property and are probably 50 yrs old, snapped them.....I was less than 5 min behind the storm as I was heading to my mothers to make sure she didn't have problems.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agree....he gives the best nationwide weekly forecast that I have ever seen.....not perfect nor does he claim to be but he is remarkably accurate many times.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Weekly Weather Report 1-30-17.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/weeklyweather


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Still nothing here in the upstate SC area... not looking too good for this spring.

Didn't spread anything in the fall due to drought, if we don't get some moisture soon I'm gonna start growing cactus...

Must be a bubble over us...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Weekly Weather Report 2-6-17.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/weeklyweather


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I was wondering what Eric would say about last weeks forecast.....first thing he pointed out. I like that guy.....he's willing to go out on a limb


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A Mid-week update from Eric Snodgrass.....mainly addressing the mid-west and the northeast.

Regards, Mike



Mid-week Weather Update:

Forecast models have keyed in on the development of a band of light snow forming across the Great Plains into the Midwest on Wednesday afternoon through Thursday morning. Snow totals will be light, but the potential exists for 1-3 inches across IL and potentially higher amounts in IN.

Earlier forecasts from our Weekly Ag Forecast video were too dry to produce this snow, so this is our mid-week update. If this snowfall map verifies, it would double our current snowfall totals at the Agrible Headquarters in Champaign, IL!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Weekly Weather Report 2-13-17.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/weeklyweather


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

All the forecasts show us as having very mild temps and nice weather for the rest of Feb. Even supposed to get in the 50s for the weekend. I imagine will pay for this nice weather in March, but for now I'm loving this warm weather.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Weekly Weather Forecast 2-20-17.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/weeklyweather


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Weekly Weather Forecast 2-27-17.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/weeklyweather


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Weekly Weather Forecast 3-6-17

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/weeklyweather


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Weekly Weather Forecast 3-13-17.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/weeklyweather


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like we can expect this to hang around for a bit....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Looks like we can expect this to hang around for a bit....


That's what it's sounding like....maybe fair up this weekend.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Week of 3-20-17.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning Farm Report for week of 4-3-2017.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

April 6 update.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like the Oklahoma panhandle region and all of the corn belt is going to get some much needed precept. Hopefully the wheat fares ok....drought monitor should change next week.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

4-10-17 Weekly weather forecast.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

4-13-17 Mid-week edition.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SOB.... ain't looking real good for the southeast.....I hope they're all wrong


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks drier.....sure hoping to get a shower or two Monday or Tuesday.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

4-17-2017.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Great....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

4-20-17 Mid-week update. Maybe some rain here this weekend. May looking very dry in the Southland.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## THENNE (May 3, 2012)

I really enjoy this guys analysis. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

4-24-17. Sounds like a good spring to be planting rice in the corn belt.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And a good time to have your crops burn up in the southeast....we finally got some rain, less than an inch yesterday, but we will take it. This high pressure has just been a killer for us.....0 precept in 25 days with 85* weather gets things dry fast


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

04-27-2017 Midweek Update.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

5-1-17 Weekly Update. It has been tough all over.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

5-4-17 Mid-week update.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

5-8-17 Farm forecast.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

5-11-17 Mid-week forecast.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Same ole shit for us......burning up with no precept in sight. I ain't "liken" one of his videos until the forecast shows a promise of rain.....damn it's dry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

5-15-17 Weekly forecast.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Snodgrass is really starting to piss me off.......well, maybe it's not his fault, he's just the piano player


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mid-week forecast.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Weekly Report 5-22-17

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

5-25-17 Mid-week report.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

5-29-17 Memorial Day week weather report.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

He's killin me......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

6-1-17 mid-week.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Weekly Weather 6-5-17

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

6-12-17 Weekly Weather.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

7-13-17 Weekly Weather.

Regards, Mike

https://www.morningfarmreport.com/agforecastvideo


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Snodgrass is the best 

Thought we would never get rain....now can't get a window of opportunity. It's been consistent days of 60% chances, tough sleddin'


----------

